# Filing a State tax return



## yellowcard79 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Hopefully someone can help me with this frustrating process!

Background:

I moved to the UK to be with my husband in August 2013 and I have been attempting to file my taxes since the beginning of February. My Federal return has been accepted (married, filing separately) without any problems.

However, the big problem has been with the State return (Arizona). I tried filing it the same way I did with the Federal (married, filing separately) but they are asking for my husbands Social Security Number which he can't get, which is not allowing me to be able to file. I have contacted the IRS and was told that they don't deal with State taxes, only Federal and since I filed married but filing separate, they rejected giving him an ITIN. So, how am I supposed to file a State tax without a SSN or ITIN for my husband?

Any help/advice would be great and much appreciated.

Juline


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

On paper, via the mail. The Arizona Department of Revenue provides all the forms you need on their Web site. Presumably the form you'll use is Arizona 2013 Form 140PY, the part year resident individual income tax form.

Fill it in, print it out, sign, photocopy (for your personal files), and mail. As tax filers have been doing for over a century.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all, are you filing a NR return for your state taxes? NR= non-resident. I see that Arizona also has a PY (part-year) resident return. That may be the appropriate one for you to file.

If the form won't allow you to file entering "NRA" in the space that asks for your husband's ITIN, the simplest thing to do would probably be to fill out the forms and print them off to mail in. NRA stands for "non-resident alien" and is the way you normally signal to the IRS that your spouse is not subject to US taxes, and thus has no ITIN nor SSN.

Since you're probably late for filing at this point, I'd put a note in with your return, indicating that the e-filing system would not let you e-file as married filing separately because of the NRA status of your spouse.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## yellowcard79 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Bevdeforges,

Thank you so much for your helpful and kind response.

I am filing the part year resident return and I had already filed for an extension due to the previous issues. I have now submitted my return with the option of entering NRA in the SSN box for my husband. Fingers crossed this does the trick!

Thanks again

Juline


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Crossing fingers and toes for you. But if all else fails, print it out and mail it in.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

